# ocr 3 help



## edgeman (Nov 1, 2005)

looking into purchasing a new ocr 3 aluminum, love the pearl/blue paint.just wondering what youre thoughts are on this bike. this will be my 1st bike purchase in 15 years, so probably any new bike will feel considerably superior to what i used to ride.(cannondale/shimano 600 components) was also curious to know if the sora shifters & component that come with the bike are adequate. would be riding aprox 3x a week at 25-35 miles a day. was thinking about the ocr 1 or 2, but dont know if tiagra or 105 shifters are noticeably that much better.i know shifting is also different on the sora/thumb shifting not paddle shifting like the tiagra or 105. also dont know if the ergo on sora/thumb shifting is better or not vs the tiagra or 105. would appreciate some input in hand b4 going down to my LBS....THX


----------



## spar (Aug 16, 2006)

i bought the OCR2 and my buddy has OCR3, both 2006 models. The shifting is smoother on the OCR2 and i've only had the chain come off once, where my buddy has lost his chain many times. The wheels look sharper on the OCR2 as well. 

I think its worth upgrading as high as you can, you get what you pay for.

andy


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

edgeman said:


> looking into purchasing a new ocr 3 aluminum, love the pearl/blue paint.just wondering what youre thoughts are on this bike


personally I wouldn't go any lower than 105


----------



## edgeman (Nov 1, 2005)

botto said:


> personally I wouldn't go any lower than 105


are the 105's that much better than tiagra & sora, is it a smoother shifting / durability issue or both? bike will only be used for fitness, no racing, whell maybe a casual century ride down the road.


----------



## spar (Aug 16, 2006)

ya, 105 rear derailer seems much better than tiagra IMO. I would recommend you go for it. Goodluck!


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

edgeman said:


> are the 105's that much better than tiagra & sora, is it a smoother shifting / durability issue or both? bike will only be used for fitness, no racing, whell maybe a casual century ride down the road.


both.


----------



## SeanH (Apr 28, 2006)

I bought an OCR3 this Spring. It's a great bike, but I would offer a few suggestions:

- The Sora componentry doesn't shift the best; if you can afford it the upgrade to OCR 2 is probably worth it for that alone.
- The WTB seat is poor. Work a deal with LBS to replace.
- I really didn't like the adjustable stem. Creaked, too flexy, etc. Might be worth cutting a deal there, too.
- The upper secondary brake levers are goofy. Much better without. Not a big deal, if you're handy. Or work deal with LBS to remove.
- Stock brakes aren't great. An upgrade to KoolStop pads made a WORLD of difference.
- I swapped stock tires for Michelin Carbons. Very happy with those.

Hope this is helpful. Overall, I really like my bike, though I'm quickly upgrading it.

-Sean-


----------



## Boatdesigner (Jun 29, 2006)

I have an '04 OCR3 and have very few issues. The Sora drivetrain has been completely reliable. I have found that if you ease off for a second on your pedaling when you shift, it is much smoother. I wonder how many Sora bikes are not adjusted properly as mine has never missed a shift in about 2000 miles of riding.

Some things I don't like: the adjustable stem creaks and drives me nuts (especially after I have ridden my old Puch which is silent as a church). The stem will be replaced next. The Viper seat on mine is OK for the first 15 miles, then it starts to hurt (YMMV). I can't comment on the current seats.

I think the thumb shifter is a matter of preference, mine works just fine. I looked at the Campy design at a LBS last week and didn't see a substantial difference in the button. Maybe if I rode it I would be able to tell the difference.

Overall, I think they are a good bike for what your doing. I ride 15-20 miles a day, 5-6 days a week and I am happy with mine.


----------



## fat guy on a bike (Sep 24, 2006)

*2001 ocr3*

I have a 2001 model, and have had no trouble at all with it.I take that back----the origional
wheels from the factory pulsed when you used the brakes.The seem was what caused this.It worked out for me,the wheels were sent back and giant sent me the ocr2 wheel set.
This bike did not come with the adjustable stem.

My thought on bike purchace, spend more than you can afford on your bike. upgrading
is very very expensive..


----------

